# 40K release leak.



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I found this on BOLS today and there are some interesting release's coming our way. Also if this has been posted already please delete. 


40K Releases Leak - The Acid Test
Via Wargamer 40K Craziness.

The following list appeared on the above site. A quick google showed that this originally hit the web (in a big way at least) on the 10th August 2012. I can't see anything on there that's been released as yet, but with the Tau just around the corner, we might be able to cross some things off. The key thing will be the product codes, and if they turn out to be right. I've included the whole list for interests sake, but the Tau entries are picked out in bold. There are rumours about an Ork wave at some point this year (when and if it'll be with a codex or if we'll see that later, is unclear), so some other items might get ticked off as well.

281041230110209 Imperial Agents Enforcer with Heavy Stubber RE
284054630110202 Kroot Kroothawks RE
286010311080200 Cult Hybrid Upgrade Pack PL
286011130110208 Patriarch Dumas, The Veiled Fiend RE
280002330140207 Sisters of Battle Canoness with Power Axe RE
280000211440200 Sisters of Battle Seraphim / Patronica Squad PL
280000111440201 Sisters of Battle Battle Sisters PL
280000411840206 Sisters of Battle Exorcist / Catafalque of Sins PL

281047530110208 Imperial Agents Obsideo Assassin RE
281049111440209 Imperial Agents Deathwatch Kill Team PL:victory:
281049230140202 Imperial Agents Deathwatch Librarian REk:
280002430140206 Sisters of Battle Prioress Lazarea Verata RE
280002230140208 Sisters of Battle Sister Superior Magdalenia RE
280000330740205 Sisters of Battle Repentia Squad RE

288023030140207 Harlequin Solitaire RE
283041230710209 Cabal Tarellian Cotor with Dragontongue RE
283041530110204 Cabal Alpha Psyker RE
282021211440203 Mechanicus Battle-Servitors / Khorne Caedes Engines PL
287018930140205 Freebooters Ogreen Kaptain RE
285000030110204 Cypher RE

256145512010301 Tau Empire Nautilus Defence Platform PL
256146011840307 Tau Empire Mako PL
256145730740301 Commander Farsight RE
256146211440307 Tau Empire Vespid Stingwings / Vespid Spinewings PL

208263530941100 The Avatar of Khaine RE
208284511450206 Eldar Wraithguard / Cataphracts PL
208284711550201 Eldar Sky Chariots / Shining Spears PL
208285011450208 Eldar Warpspiders / Everguard PL a14
208285230150200 Eldar Black Warden RE
208297830180402 Phoenix Lord Kyme'doc, The Planetwister RE

208281811450202 Eldar Eldritch Raiders PL
208282112050207 Eldar Webway Gate PL
208283411250206 Eldar Phoenix Lord Nuadhu, The Fireheart / Alean Vyper PL
208283512050200 Eldar Spirit Warrior PL
208283911550202 Eldar Dragon Riders PL

208286130150208 Eldar Fire Dragon Xentarch RE
208286230150207 Eldar Dire Avenger Xentarch RE
208286330150206 Eldar Howling Banshee Xentarch RE
208286430150205 Eldar Striking Scorpion Xentarch RE
208286530150204 The Avatar of the Young King RE

206304711540308 Chaos Bike Squadron PL
206305211440303 Chaos Noise Marines PL
206304811440300 Chaos Thousand Sons PL
999030530110288 White Dwarf 5 RE

200462312010203 Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Defence Wall PL
200462412010202 Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Tower / Pillar of Heroes PL 02 cc
200462512340209 Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Monastery PL

208281612050205 Eldar Lamia Strike Fighter / Moon Siren Bomber PL
208283611550205 Eldar Jetbikes PL
208287930150207 Eldar Warlock with Force Staff RE
208288530950204 Eldar Swooping Hawks RE

200470512040203 Space Marine Land Avenger PL
200468512010203 Space Marine Praetor Warmachine PL
200465411540206 Space Marine Bike Squadron / Crusader Bike Squadron PL
200467830740205 Space Marine Skyshatter Cannon RE
200469630140209 Space Marine Terminator First Hand RE
200469230140203 Space Marine Librarian with Jump Pack RE

200462811440204 Space Marine Neophytes PL
200464511440201 Space Marine Techmarine with Artificer Squad PL
200468011440204 Space Marine Sword Brethren / Nightflame Veteran Squad PL
200472230140203 Space Marine Librarian Epistolary RE
200475630110203 Paladin Marshall Sieghelm RE

200470612040202 Space Marine Land Avenger Vulkan / Land Avenger Invictus PL
200470331080275 Space Marine Bionics Upgrade Pack RE
200470231080276 Space Marine Defender Upgrade Pack RE
200471330110208 Iron Father Maalthun RE
200471730110204 Chapter Master Tu’Shan RE
200480130110202 Severus Agemman, Regent of Ultramar RE
200480630110207 Helveticus the Ancient, Bearer of Honour RE

201278911240205 Ork Warbuggy / Deff Racer PL
201281911240205 Ork Wartrakk Skorcha / Flakk Trakk PL
201279011540202 Ork Deff Koptas PL
201286730140200 Wazzdakka Gutsmek RE

227162030941106 Dark Eldar Grotesque Squad RE

202321411411107 Imperial Guard Storm Troopers / Iron Cloak Veterans PL
202342311811101 Imperial Guard Hydra PL

271074511840390 Bloodthirster PL
271074611840399 Lord of Change PL
271074811440399 Chaos Daemons Warp Stalkers / Chaos Furies PL

201281712010205 Ork Flying Fortress / Rokk Launcha PL
201279412010205 Ork Gun Fortress / Mega Tellyporta PL
201283811440204 Ork Flash Gitz / Tellyporta Nobz PL
201279911440206 Ork Meganobz / Painboy Cyborks PL
201285130140209 Ork Warphead RE

201283912010207 Ork Klan Fort PL
201284130740204 Ork Boar Squigs RE
201284430940212 Ork Squiggotaur RE

201283611540203 Ork Big Guns / Pulsa Launchas PL
201285230140208 Ork Painboy with Cleava Harness RE
201285630140204 Ork Grot Nurses RE
201286930140208 Gorbuzz ThreeEye RE
201287430140200 Gritlegg Maksmesh RE
201288330140208 Boss-Kommissa Grotzki RE

200461211440203 Space Marine Scouts with Astartes Grenade Launchers PL
200467911540205 Space Marine Gale Claw Supremacy Fighter PL
200465011440203 Space Marine Space Marine Tactical Squad PL
200465512010202 Space Marine Land Raider Medusa PL

271081411840399 Great Unclean One PL
271081511840398 Keeper of Secrets PL


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Old list that's been the source of a lot of debates. Considering the Tau releases that have been seen so far this isn't looking too good right now as being real.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. this has been floating around for months now and is pretty much debunked as fake. 

As mentioned by Zion... with certain things we know as fact are coming for Tau having zero mention here... Such as the Riptide... but then also things for armies that have been release that aren't in the book, IE, Chaos Demon Warp Stalkers... Its not real.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Judas Masias said:


> 200462312010203 Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Defence Wall PL
> 200462412010202 Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Tower / Pillar of Heroes PL 02 cc
> 200462512340209 Space Marine Astartes Battle Fortress Monastery PL


This is reminiscent of the 'Wall of Martyrs' thang. As much as it's been bandied about the interwebz, could there be an iota of truth to it? I mean, not so far as a schedule, but in plans?

I'm looking at you here, Zion.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

This list came out in Oct/Nov last year, it has been debunked as fake by a few "in the know" people. It did spawn allot of debate though, latest was regarding the Genestealer Culthybrid kit, as GW has some event that features the really old genestealer cult art.

This is what spawned the allies codex rumour with Imperial Agents, Kroots and what have you.

Natfka just put up these rumours:
Source


> via Kirby from 3++
> 
> Eldar Warpspiders/Everguard
> 5 per box plastic
> ...


208263530941100 The Avatar of Khaine RE
208284511450206 Eldar Wraithguard / Cataphracts PL
208284711550201 Eldar Sky Chariots / Shining Spears PL
208285011450208 Eldar Warpspiders / Everguard PL a14
208285230150200 Eldar Black Warden RE
208297830180402 Phoenix Lord Kyme'doc, The Planetwister RE

208281811450202 Eldar Eldritch Raiders PL
208282112050207 Eldar Webway Gate PL
208283411250206 Eldar Phoenix Lord Nuadhu, The Fireheart / Alean Vyper PL
208283512050200 Eldar Spirit Warrior PL
208283911550202 Eldar Dragon Riders PL

208286130150208 Eldar Fire Dragon Xentarch RE
208286230150207 Eldar Dire Avenger Xentarch RE
208286330150206 Eldar Howling Banshee Xentarch RE
208286430150205 Eldar Striking Scorpion Xentarch RE
208286530150204 The Avatar of the Young King RE

208281612050205 Eldar Lamia Strike Fighter / Moon Siren Bomber PL
208283611550205 Eldar Jetbikes PL
208287930150207 Eldar Warlock with Force Staff RE
208288530950204 Eldar Swooping Hawks RE


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah i saw some things in there with strange names like Patriarch Dumas, The Veiled Fiend RE or Space Marine Land Avenger PL and the Space Marine Praetor Warmachine PL.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> This is reminiscent of the 'Wall of Martyrs' thang. As much as it's been bandied about the interwebz, could there be an iota of truth to it? I mean, not so far as a schedule, but in plans?
> 
> I'm looking at you here, Zion.


I'm not sure why you're looking at me because I'm not "in the know", I'm just prone to digging through other websites and the like for info from time to time.

Honestly I have no solid proof of this thing being true or not. I'd like it to be true, but it's hard to really say.

Additionally it being similar to the Wall of Martyrs doesn't make it the Wall of Martyrs.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

This was said to start june this year wasn't it?
Aditionaly both hastings and harry said some of it was what they had heard.
And there really the only people properly in the know.
Finaly some of the hobbit items make sense,as was posted by bits and kits on here awhile ago so why can't the 40k stuff come true.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think, most likely, this is a list compiles by someone who'd heard a few rumours, but decided to glam it up as an official leak rather then rumours to gain attention.... 

If you look over at my Eldar Rumours thread.. a lot of the stuff for them has been floating about in rumours since July last year... and with this list coming after, its not hard to see how someone could compile it...

As said though, theres a few too many things on the list that haven't appeared, or have been mentioned yet not been in the codex's for it to be 100% real.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Judas Masias said:


> 201281712010205 Ork Flying Fortress / Rokk Launcha PL
> 201279412010205 Ork Gun Fortress / Mega Tellyporta PL
> 201283811440204 Ork Flash Gitz / Tellyporta Nobz PL
> 201279911440206 Ork Meganobz / Painboy Cyborks PL
> ...


I lIke the sound of some of these ork rumoured releases and units


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Zion said:


> I'm just prone to digging through other websites and the like for info from time to time.


Just the reason to value your opinion on something like this. It's not your first rumour thread, I don't think.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

There is much on this list that seems to be wish listing. Such as a Harlequin Solitaire, Cypher and the Tau defense terrain. Other things, like the Grotesques have been out for a while now. The rest can be chalked up to; "if the codex gets re-done these will obviously be re-done, or should be in there in the case of Flyers." And whoever originally posted it, way back whenever, will likely claim they had the "concept name" if something new comes out that is vaguely similar to anything listed. -sigh- Rumor spreading like this just ruins it.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I think, most likely, this is a list compiles by someone who'd heard a few rumours, but decided to glam it up as an official leak rather then rumours to gain attention....


pretty much my thoughts when I saw it


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Eldar Jetbikes
> 3 per box, plastic
> the same pose as dark eldar jetbike, guardian riders with smaller helmets or bareheaded with lots of flying hair (80s heavy metal mane) and without backpack, vyper-esque smooth canopy, jet and wings have the same design as a falcon grav tank, underslung twin shuriken catapults and/or serpent-shaped bladehooks, some riders have axes with a hole in the blade


If there is any accuracy to this list, this gives me hope that Guardian Jetbikes can be tooled as Defender and Storm variants like the foot Guardians. Will make it slightly easier to actually represent my Harlequin's on the field, since I sincerely doubt Harlies will get too expanded a role in the new 'Dex.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I know that this is not what we are taking about

via another anonymous source
Games Workshop is aiming for an army book/codex every month. Its high elves, eldar, apocalypse, lizard men, marines then tyranids. I'm just not sure of the months and whether marines are October or November and what was in between marines and tyranids.

This is a separate source than what we had heard from earlier this morning. I had not checked my inbox yet, when the earlier post went live, but it seems to confirm that we are indeed going to see eldar very very soon.

Attaching this rumor set to months would look like this.
High Elves- May
Eldar- June
Apocalypse- July
Lizard Men- August

then September+ looks like it gets a little vague. Could we see both Space Marines and Tyranids this year?

Also this seems to correlate with Hastings release order.


----------

